# [Orange County CA] RPG group seeks 1 player



## bolorhaig (Jul 3, 2011)

howdy all

we play every other saturday from 1 pm until 8 pm. july 2 was a game day, you can do the math to figure out which weekends that is.  

our game location is fullerton, CA.

we are a group of sociable, mature players who enjoy a variety of RP games. our previous was Champions; we are currently playing Runequest (kind of a hybrid between I and II with some Mongoose elements to fill in the holes). 

you can offer to GM if you want, but this isn't a requirement to join group. what we ask is good manners, a sense of humor, and reliable attendance.

if you would like to meet our group so that we can consider if we'd be a good match for each other, please email me.

Bolorhaig


----------

